# 42040 Bouy?



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Saw a post by Absofishingloutely on the rigs. He showed a pic of the 42040 Bouy. Just wondering if anyone had cordanites and where-abouts. Looked like a good spot to try on a rig trip. Thanks for any input.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This will tell you all about it.

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42040


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Anybody ever caught anthing there?


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Just checked it and at 3:15 today it was 12.1 at 7 seconds....Not fun at all


----------

